# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Книга продаж 1137 в комплексной

## Семен2014

Собственно имеется типовая комплексная последнего релиза. Формируется книга продаж. И почему-то в столбец для комисионеров дублируется информация о покупателе. Что характерно: комисионеры в базе вообще не фигурируют, ни в каком виде. Договоры у всех правильного вида. Книга покупок формируется правильно. С удовольствием выслушаю Ваши идеи что сие может быть и как с ним бороться.:confused:

----------


## Семен2014

все ещё актуально :(:confused:

----------


## avm3110

> все ещё актуально


А зайти отладчиком и посмотреть что и как (чудес на свете не бывает) - сложно?

----------


## Семен2014

вариант не плохой. На досуге займусь, т.к. с отладчиком чуть-чуть больше чем никак, то придется ещё и с ним разбираться)
Если коротенько расскажите про отладчик(что именно и как сделать) буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Семен2014

Тему можно закрыть. Спустя 1,5 месяца переписки с 1с-ом они признали что их косяк и в последнем обновлении поправили.

----------

